# PETA says Texans are fat



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The ARA's are trying every angle possible ! Think your state is immune? Think again! 

http://getactive.peta.org/campaign/go_veg_texas?c=weekly_enews


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

that video was.....ummmmm..........different!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

We'll never go vegetarian!!!! We like our venison too well and lots of it. And Jerry you know how much us Texans can eat:tongue: Its a shame that this ARA is stooping this low but at least Rick Perry will never buy into it because he's an avid hunter himself.

TEXAS


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> PETA says Texans are fat




ummm, y'all are, although WI was once a proud leader in Obesity the hardworkin fellas in Texas overtook us, before Miss. beat them Texans like red-headed stepchildren to take the national lead..........:embara:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

hahahahaa....so what if some of the Texans if not most are fat....

we like more cushion for the push'n, baby....yeah! :darkbeer:


them people are just weird....

heck, i eat like a horse, no veggies sept for kern and mash tators with my bloody steak, honest....for lunch it's nothing for me to put down a whataburger, #1 with cheese, bacon and whatasize the drink.....then come 3pm, i'm eating a snack, then by 6pm, i'm frigg'n starving....i don't work out, i drink beer and Crown Royal (come on 5:30 for happy hour) i also smoke......and i only weigh 130#'s when i have my bath towel wrapped around me...

them peeps need to get real and mind their own business, you don't see us hunters or meat eaters pushing our views on them like they do us, they need to get a clue.

PS: i forgot to mention my 2-3 carne guisada with cheese tacos (flour tortillas) i eat for breakfast almost every morning, except sunday's where i go get donuts (chocolate filled and 6 of them to boot while sipping my coffee)


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

There are some weird people!


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

she needs to go to a doctor and any one else who agrees with her needs to as well. i dont get what these people think weve been eating meat since the begining of time. its escential. you need a mixture of both things. veggies can only do so much.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, I'm fat. I should cut back on all the salads I've been eating lately.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

SneakyNR said:


> Yes, I'm fat. I should cut back on all the salads I've been eating lately.


must be the ranch dressing?


----------



## bowhuntntxn (May 1, 2006)

It is the middle of hunting season, and this is the best topic for a bowhunting forum??


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

bowhuntntxn said:


> It is the middle of hunting season, and this is the best topic for a bowhunting forum??


You didn't have to read it :wink:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

PETA says Texans are fat?

That's ok.

Texans say PETA is gay.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

"well.........i like my women like I like my chicken, with a little bit of fat on the end.....not too much and not too little, just enough to make me grin.......if you see a skinny woman walking down the street, she ain't too pretty and she ain't with me, cuz i like my women with a little bit of fat on the end." - Rodney Carrington


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not fat...I'm just big boned! That is what my wife tells me anyway :thumb:


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> The ARA's are trying every angle possible ! Think your state is immune? Think again!
> 
> http://getactive.peta.org/campaign/go_veg_texas?c=weekly_enews


"Dan says that PETA members are morons!"

Dan


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

What a load of horse ****


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

One eye said:


> "Dan says that PETA members are morons!"
> 
> Dan


I'm a PETA member...People for Eating Tasty Animals:wink:


----------



## Zendik (Dec 8, 2006)

That woman is a *****. Really. I wouldn't even think of touching her regardless of her being a PETA hippy freak.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well you gotta wash her veggies first... I mean e-coli.. remember kalifornia...


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

I wouldn't be so fat if I didn't enjoy eating animals as much as I do. 

.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

DAM I hate when these mods move a post they have no clue about. There was a reason I posted this in the bowhunting forum! Screw it, I wont post this **** anymore.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Email them and have them give their excuses as to why they know bettr than you... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Weight gain, weight loss, and weight maintenance involve the simple process of calories ingested versus calories burned. 

Thus one who eats 100 oranges and sits on a couch may gain weight while someone who eats a pound of lard but runs several miles may actually lose weight.

Most people are overweight because of a combination of too many junk calories ( packaged snacks ) and lack of exercise.

BTW --- If eating a vegetarian diet causes one to lose weight then one should be able to dine on potato chips and fries and get skinny.


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

They must have forgotten the story of Cain and Able. Meat is good yaaaah.:tongue:


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I could tell PETA what I recommend they consume but it wouldn't be within the rules to post it here....


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

That was the most ignorant "information" I have ever heard. The tactics they use to share their so-called message just show their ignorance. They always go to some shock value thing to be heard, whatever. Go soak in a Lima bean soup or something. ukey:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey thats ok... someone will eat her veggies fer her.... 

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, what a wrong way to go.

If PETA wants us to go vegetarian, they're doing it the wrong way. (I actually don't eat very much meat myself, and my parents are vegetarians.) They do have good ideas, but they need to quit forcing it down people's throats.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Soujyu said:


> They do have good ideas


PETA has good ideas? hmmmmm I think not.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Hook Em said:


> PETA has good ideas? hmmmmm I think not.


Well, since I cut back on my meat intake (around the time when my parents became vegetarians), I've certainly felt a lot more energetic, and eating large amounts of meat (such as a steak) makes me feel sick. 

I'm okay with eating relatively small amounts of meat, but not when the meal is dominated by meat.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Soujyu said:


> Well, since I cut back on my meat intake (around the time when my parents became vegetarians), I've certainly felt a lot more energetic, and eating large amounts of meat (such as a steak) makes me feel sick.
> 
> I'm okay with eating relatively small amounts of meat, but not when the meal is dominated by meat.


Nothing wrong with being a vegetarian if that is your thing, but PETA is a group of fanatical idiots with very skewed belief systems. I will have my steak with a side of ribs please :hungry:

Cheers


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Hook Em said:


> Nothing wrong with being a vegetarian if that is your thing, but PETA is a group of fanatical idiots with very skewed belief systems. I will have my steak with a side of ribs please :hungry:
> 
> Cheers


I agree with that, and I'm not a total vegetarian; I just don't eat a lot of meat.

PETA, to me, is like a chihuahua barking. Lots of noise, no bite. They talk about all sorts of disconnected topics with no (serious) action.

Unfortunately, "serious" action would require them to break at least several laws that ends them in jail, and there they would be forced to eat meat....


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Well too she seems to like she loves pork :darkbeer: :tongue:


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

ban_t said:


> Well too she seems to like she loves pork :darkbeer: :tongue:


What you also need to be aware is that a lot of people have differing definitions of what a "vegetarian" is.

One time, Dad was on a business trip to Hawaii, and requested a vegetarian meal for his plane flight. Guess what they gave him?

They gave him a fish meal. 

Dad went hungry for the flight.


----------



## gostomski (Nov 3, 2007)

HHHMMMMMmm,,,,,, She don't want to play hide the banana, well, after looking at that face she'd have to play find the banana on me. What an UGLY b:zip:h. I guess you could push her head into a pillow ........ I'll stop now.


Victor


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

well i guess with the sex sells theme most ads have i guess PETA is jumping on the band wagon.To bad with a recent release about veggies they don't have the nutrition they use to have after being genetically altrered to grow faster.AHHHH i hope she chokes on a carrot stick


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

After reading the article in question I come to the conclusion hat if certain people in her household ate "meat" or "fish " ...................
She'd be a happier person ,.......


----------

